# Kidney belt for riding with herniated disc (L5/S1) - which one?



## Brooce (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello guys,

So I've just been diagnosed with L5/S1 disc herniation (10mm). The doctor says I should avoid any kind of spinal compression (and twisting of course), so it would be good to quit hardcore riding at all...

...so I'm starting my journey through physiotherapists and the rehabilitation to make me rideable again. I thought that motorcycle kidney belt might be a good way to reduce spine compression and would enable me to ride freeride/downhill trails every now and then.

I've seen there already were a few topics about it, but I'd like to ask you here which one would be the best for biking. I guess the protection is similar, so which one is the lightest and coolest for summer days? I don't really care about the pads, mainly the compression-absorbance.

I'm thinking mainly about:
- Fox Turbo (seems to be the most mtb friendly) https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/827/24782/Fox-Racing-Turbo-Kidney-Belt
- Troy Lee 3305 3305 Kidney Belt | Troy Lee Designs®
- Leatt 3DF https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/827/58249/Leatt-3DF-3.0-Kidney-Belt
- Fly Racing Flight Flight Adult/Youth Kidney Belt | FLY Racing | Motocross, MTB, BMX, Snowmobile Racewear; Street Apparel and Hard Parts
- O'neal PXR O'Neal PXR Black/Red Kidney Belt

Any other propositions and thoughts about this idea or my injury are welcome  cheers


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I first read this and thought whaaa? Then I remembered I used to wear one riding dirt bikes years ago. I'm sure it's still somewhere in the basement. Anyway, I wore it mainly to reduce fatigue in the back and midriff as well a support my innards from getting bounced around on longer rough rides. IDK how much support or protection it would provide for a compressed spine though.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck with physio. I had a similar issue had to have surgery followed up by PT. I never used a belt though. One thing I do want to say is that my therapist determined that my mid back was too stiff, causing my lower back to flex more, leading to the disc issues in my lower back. Once I added mid to upper back stretches and training, my lower back issues have gone away. So a lower back belt may force you to flex your mid and upper back more, so this may be a good thing. But your mileage may vary.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

If you're still looking? Old school (Gold-Belt) I never see them in MX bike shops so go on line they're still in biz. Many colors, very lite, summer mesh, many size options.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

im also interested in a best due to two herniated discs. there arent many reviews for these around though


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

For while a wore something very similar to below riding MX after injuring my back (mainly muscular strain). It was way more substantial than MX specific back supports at the time. IDK the value or benefit for herniated discs.

https://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Suppor..._it?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1484397460&sr=1-44&th=1


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

I don't think there is much science out their proving a belt will help you.

Save your money.

Keep moving though.


----------

